# Think My Time Is Now



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Folks

Well, after many years of wanting and dreaming about moving over there, I think my time is now coming very close. 

A-lot of things have happened in my personal life and I think now is my opportunity. I have also met an amazing girl who works over there. She has a good job so this is exciting.

Keep you lot posted


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Simon, nice to see you again. It's been a while.

Look forward to hearing how things go for you.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

SWJ said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> Well, after many years of wanting and dreaming about moving over there, I think my time is now coming very close.
> 
> ...


Thank you Veronica - yes it has been a while


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

One question I would like to ask. 

I will be self employed as I still have to work. What do you recommend on doing, registering as self employed in UK or Cyprus??? 

So much to do!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SWJ said:


> One question I would like to ask.
> 
> I will be self employed as I still have to work. What do you recommend on doing, registering as self employed in UK or Cyprus???
> 
> So much to do!


Definitely go for self employed in Cyprus. Deregister for tax in the UK and register here. Pay into social here and it will mean you don't need private health insurance as you will be entitled to the same healthcare a Cypriots if you are paying into the social fund.
Also by paying into the social fund you will be entitled to a pension from Cyprus when you retire. You may only get a small pension depending on how long you have paid into the social fund but as an addition to you UK retirement pension it all helps to boost your retirement income.

Also tax here is much lower than the UK.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you Veronica for your advice.

*Update for those who are thinking of moving too....
*
My business is now on the market and I have a possible buyer/interested party. I am just now waiting for things to develop. 

Some of my belongings are being moved over to Cyprus next week, thanks to my new partner. I hope things can progress in 8 weeks then I am out of here. I was initially quite apprehensive about moving over but now I just wake up wishing I was there. I can not wait! 

Fortunately, I work on the internet so I can work anywhere which has a decent internet connection.....and no I don't build websites  

I will update things shortly when I have more news.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi

A little update for those in my shoes and thinking of moving over.

I have been having seconds thoughts about going ahead with this and thinkig of 'what the hell am I doing' and 'this is the wrong thing'. Fear of failure and not owning my own house here in the UK, I should 
not jetting off for a long holiday. 

Well, I think these thoughts are just normal and part of the process. They have been getting less and less as the days go on and they are being replaced with excitement! I am just imagining myself wake up to sun and a more relaxing way of life. 

The sale of my business is now going through much quicker than I thought and this should be resolved in the next few weeks. My next task is to organise the collecton of my car with Audi Finance, I can just give them the keys and say au revior. This leaves some furniture, which will remain in storage.

Having dreamnt of doing this for years it is finally happening. I will probably have more fears when as the day comes closer but the UK is only a short flight away if I need to pop back for a few days.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think everyone has some doubts when it comes close to the time. It is only natural as it is a big step. 
Also the first few months can be a bit daunting at times but once you have got over the hectic start things will settle down and should really start to enjoy life here.

Good luck with the move.

Veronica


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I think everyone has some doubts when it comes close to the time. It is only natural as it is a big step.
> Also the first few months can be a bit daunting at times but once you have got over the hectic start things will settle down and should really start to enjoy life here.
> 
> Good luck with the move.
> ...


Thank you.


----------

